# Amano with eggs?



## Talonstorm (Feb 16, 2005)

I don't know what an amano with eggs looks like. I have seen cherry reds with eggs, but no pictures of amano shrimp with eggs. I think I might have one. The picture is blurry, I haven't quite mastered my new digital camera, but maybe someone can tell?

It is here: Pregnant shrimp?

My amanos have been growing like mad, some are almost 2 inches!

Does anyone else have pictures of their amanos carrying eggs? Do the eggs look green? Maybe something is wrong with her.

I am a little worried to be honest.

Thanks,
Tina


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Although that is too blurry for me to differentiate (my eyes don't view computer pictures that well to begin with!), I'm pretty certain that's what you have. You will see round shapes under the spinerettes, the little 'legs' under the shrimps tail. They will keep their spinerettes moving and seem to fan or move the eggs around with them. 

Amano eggs, however, are very difficult to raise, needing to go to brackish/saltwater after hatching.


----------



## Talonstorm (Feb 16, 2005)

Piscesgirl said:


> Amano eggs, however, are very difficult to raise, needing to go to brackish/saltwater after hatching.


Yes, I remember seeing that they were nearly impossible to raise up. But, it is exciting to see one of my own with eggs! :mrgreen:

I took a flashlight and shone it in on her to get a better look (she spends most of her time attached to some plants I have floating, that is why the picture is upside down), so it is hard to see. But, with the light, I can definately see a LOT of tiny little green eggs. Are they supposed to be green?

Thanks,
Tina


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Tina, I'm not sure that they are green in color but they appear as a dark mass underneath the shrimp, she will move her legs and fan the eggs around. Looking at the pic she appears to be a normal Amano carrying eggs. I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

The color of the eggs will vary, and I think it even changes during the course of "gestation" (if you'd call it that). Mine sometimes look like a dark-gray mass like that, and sometimes, it will be much lighter in color. After about four weeks, you *may* see what look like very tiny slivers of glass bobbing up and down in the water column. They can survive a few days in fresh water (if they don't get eaten by fish) but usually, they will die. Although rare, some people report larvae surviving and completing their development in fresh water. Considering the sheer number of eggs that can exist in a single brood, I think it's entirely possible, but I've never had such luck.

-Naomi


----------

